# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Userform textbox to reference active cell with offset

## Nitefox

What is wrong with this code:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I am trying to get a text box in a userform to display the data with the active cell offset, but it keeps coming up blank.

----------


## berlan

If it's not on the first row, would it work with:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Nitefox

That doesn't seems to work either. See attached sample workbook.

----------


## berlan

Is this what you are looking for? What do you want to do if the active cell is on row 1?

----------


## Nitefox

Thank you, that sample workbook works just as I need it to. However I'm having difficulty transferring it into my current workbook. I have copied the same code over but it just returns blank, and I can't figure out why.
Do you mind taking a look at my current workbook.
If you go to the ReturnData page then click on the Start Scan button at the top (taking you to the next empty row in G). Enter the serial 123. Since this doesn't return data for F it will open the NewItem user form. I would like the Serial Number text box on this form to display the serial number just entered (which should be 3 cells to the right of the current active cell, since the active cell gets moved to D when todays date is automatically entered).

----------


## berlan

If you put in the values 123, then press enter, this does the job for me:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Nitefox

That worked for me the first time, but then it keeps bringing up the same serial number and item description I first entered every consecutive time the user form opens. Its as if its remembering the first entry, and not clearing it when the user form is reopened. If I close and reopen the workbook it resets it.

----------

